
TCP URG Flag - signa11
http://blog.mecheye.net/2017/10/urg/
======
jquast
I lost a weeks of work trying to implement Telnet SYNC mechanism into a python
telnet library (telnetlib3) and eventually gave up. I too was thoroughly
confused by all of the contradictory statements.

